# Who do you think would win in a fight, And why?



## shiftingGEARS (Sep 6, 2012)

The Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles or Fat Albert and the Cosby kids?


----------



## nameless (Sep 6, 2012)

is that a real question?

obviously the teenage mutant ninja turtles, they would fuck him up


----------



## shiftingGEARS (Sep 6, 2012)

nameless said:


> is that a real question?
> 
> obviously the teenage mutant ninja turtles, they would fuck him up


I would love to believe that but if the Cosby kids utilized fat Albert as a human shield the turtles could have quite the equal match ahead of them.


----------



## Nemo Perish (Sep 7, 2012)

Socrates or Conan O'Brian?


----------



## ByronMc (Sep 30, 2012)

feed Fat Albert some eggs.........................


----------



## Melkordoom (May 11, 2016)

Hmmmmmmm, I got a epic fight. ICP Juggalos vs Hollywood Drunk Punks, by that I mean 80s legend's vs the oogle goon squad's of the drop in type.


----------

